# Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?



## Cerebellum (30. Juli 2014)

Moin, ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot, es sollte Kathegorie C erfüllen, ca. 4 m lang sein, allein zu trailern sein (also nicht so schwer) und bis zu 4 Personen tragen (2 Erwachsene 2 Kinder, nicht zum Angeln sondern zum Kutschieren, das mit 4 Personsn Angeln in der Nußschale nicht geht weiß ich auch).

Bei dieser Suche bin ich nun auf dieses Boot gestoßen, daß mit 1800 Euronen meinem Geldbeutel entgegen käme.

Kennt Jemand dieses Boot? es wird wohl in DK in Sonderburg gebaut. Kann man daß kaufen oder hat es erhebliche Macken?

Vielen Dank für Antworten und beste Grüße vom Kleinhirn


----------



## boot (4. April 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?*

*Das würde mich auch interessieren, wer fährt so ein Boot oder kann darüber was sagen. 

Danke schon mal im voraus. 

LG Ole *


----------



## Chips (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?*

Gebaut wird das Boot meines Wissens in Polen, im Auftrag der Dänen. Lass dich nicht von der kleinen dänischen Fahne am Heck täuschen...

Gab mal einen (polnischen?) Händler der es für weniger Geld und unter anderem Namen bei e-bäh vertickt hat.

Hatte mich damals für das grössere Modell interessiert, ist aber doch nichts draus geworden.

Dänischer (Werft) Bootsbau ist für den schmalen Taler nicht zu haben.

Hier ein Bsp. aus Dänemark
http://www.poca-boote.de/poca-400.html

Du kriegst, was du zahlst.....habe selber ein in Polen gebautes Boot (Smartliner 19 Cuddy).

Chips


----------



## boot (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?*

*danke für die Antwort,habe mir heute eins gekauft.
Laut Händler werden die Boote in DK gebaut.

Lg Ole*


----------



## Chips (6. April 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?*

Die Boote sind in Dänemark entwickelt aber gebaut in Polen...

https://www.skipper-bootshandel.de/nydam-550-fisk/

hier nachzulesen.

Ist aber klar das der Händler (Bonnke???) die erstmal als Dänische Boote anpreist.
Ist halt ein Verkaufsargument, soll auch nicht heissen das in Polen keine gescheiten Boote gebaut werden.

Alles eine Frage der Qualitätsvorgaben aus DK.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Boot#6

Chips


----------



## boot (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Nydam Fisk 400 ?*



Chips schrieb:


> Die Boote sind in Dänemark entwickelt aber gebaut in Polen...
> 
> https://www.skipper-bootshandel.de/nydam-550-fisk/
> 
> ...



Danke |supergri, ich werde berichten wenn es was neues gibt in Sachen Boot, Nachteile und Vorteile. 

LG Ole #h


----------



## boot (20. Oktober 2018)

Zwischenergebniss.

Die Staufächer sind nicht sehr groß und die klappen sehr scharfkantig.


Der Boden ist nicht sehr dick er gibt ein wenig nach. 


Vorteile. Das Boot ist günstiger als andere Konsolenboote, durch das geringe Gewicht gut zu handhaben.


----------



## boot (26. November 2018)

Es wäre schön wenn noch jemand so ein Boot hätte, und noch schöner wenn er was darüber schreibt.

Lg


----------

